# Park it like its hot...



## CodeSurfer (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok, so for those of you who dont know I work for a private BLS company in San Diego.  My specific shift posts outside a hospital ER 12 hours a day. 

So tonight my partner and I are stting here after gurney run after gurney run waiting for the end of our shift when this car pulls up to the front doors like a bat out of hell.  Next thing you know all these guys jump out and start yelling for help, someones shot.  So bam... we go into action grabbing trauma gear the gurney a scoop to get him out of the car.  We were in control of the scene and had nurses out there asking us what they could do.  

Best adrenaline rush ever.  (For a BLS shift)


----------



## MMiz (Jul 22, 2005)

That'll break up a good 'ole BLS shift 'eh?

I'm absolutely horrible when the Sh-- hits the fan, I freeze, but I love the feeling afterwards


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jul 22, 2005)

Had that happen a time or two myself, and its always kinda strange when the call comes to you.

We had a fire alarm call a few months back (turned out to be nothing). After the call, one of the Captains and a couple of us were sitting on the front bumper of the engine BSing when a car pulls up across the ramp. Now, we get that a lot with people asking directions, so the Cap (who's a former Marine) tells me to go yell at the guy. I'm about halfway across the ramp when the driver jumps out, runs around and opens the passenger door and I see another guy laid back in the seat with blood ALL over his face moaning and writhing. I literally stop for a second, then turn and yell at the Cap to get a trauma box. Turns out the guys were plumbers and were securing their gear at the end of a job with a big bungee cord, and it slipped and the hook smacked this guy right above his eye.

The other time, we got a call for some sort of medical call on the other side of town. I wasn't on-duty, but decided to respond. I pull out onto the main street behind my house, and about a block away, I notice a car facing the wrong way on the other side of the road (looks like its parked) with another car facing it a few yards away. I slow down as I go by, and then I notice the dent on the hood of the wrong way car, the spidered windshield, and the crumpled bike on the road. I pull over and jump out, grab my kit and brush coat and go back over. I'm just asking if anyone's called it in when I see and hear PD coming further down the road, so start PT care. Guy was sitting on the curb, and given the damage to the car, was in remarkable shape (no apparant injuries besides some minor abrasions, minimal neck pain, etc.  Second ambulance arrives a couple minutes later and we get him packaged and off. Turns out both he and the car that hit him were only a couple blocks from home, so everyone involved were my neighbors.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@Jul 22 2005, 03:25 AM
> * That'll break up a good 'ole BLS shift 'eh?
> 
> I'm absolutely horrible when the Sh-- hits the fan, I freeze, but I love the feeling afterwards  *


 I always wondered how i would react in a real emergency (since you dont have a lot as BLS in SD) I must say that I am very glad I didnt freeze, vomit, pass out, run screaming from the scene or any other thing that would have embarrassed me forever.  It was like any urge I had to do anything but help the pt was suppressed andI was able to just focus and go down the list step by step until we turned over to the ER. After all was said and done the asked us what our medic unit was. Hehe.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 23, 2005)

Great stories guys. I've only been on one emergency call. Fortunately I don't freeze up, but I'm always afraid I'll forget everything I know.  And I've always been a people watcher, but I've noticed now instead of just watching what's going on around me when I'm out, I actually watch people for signs & symptoms, or when I shake thier hand, I notice that thier skin is warm, dry and pink lol.


----------



## Jon (Jul 23, 2005)

This is always fun.... I once almost delivered a baby this way..... I was standing outside the ED where I was posted, and helped a cabbie get his passenger into a wheelchair and into the ED..... I was pissed, though, because the next week 2 construction workers (replacing the ED entrance door) DID deliver a healthy baby from the backseat of a car outside the SAME ED.  

Another good one.... guy, bleeding all over with a bunch of facial laceratins is driven to the hospital by a friend.... only they got lost, and pulled up on our ramp, looking for the hospital..... One of our senior EMT's kindly directed the poor motorist to the ED that is visible from the front ramp... overlooking the bleeding passenger....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jul 23 2005, 01:57 PM
> * This is always fun.... I once almost delivered a baby this way..... I was standing outside the ED where I was posted, and helped a cabbie get his passenger into a wheelchair and into the ED..... I was pissed, though, because the next week 2 construction workers (replacing the ED entrance door) DID deliver a healthy baby from the backseat of a car outside the SAME ED.
> 
> Another good one.... guy, bleeding all over with a bunch of facial laceratins is driven to the hospital by a friend.... only they got lost, and pulled up on our ramp, looking for the hospital..... One of our senior EMT's kindly directed the poor motorist to the ED that is visible from the front ramp... overlooking the bleeding passenger.... *


 So, you're going to become a construction worker?


----------



## Jon (Jul 24, 2005)

I might go down to the union hall the next time they are working on a hospital ER entrance....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Jul 24 2005, 11:16 AM
> * I might go down to the union hall the next time they are working on a hospital ER entrance.... *


 Or you could just stalk pregnant women, and wait outside their homes when they are near their due state. Tell them it's a special program from their doctor.

Hand out phamphlets on the importance of riding to the hospital in the ambulance.


----------



## EMTI&RESCUE (Aug 1, 2005)

I wonderd if I might freeze when I was in EMT school. I had a paramedic on my 3rd rides that froze on one of my first rides. It was just me and the emt, and he had only been one for a few months. That was a rush, talk about a holys*** moment. I havent froze yet, but I have had the gag reflex act up on some calls. (remind self deep breaths) lmao


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 1, 2005)

God I hate posting, so glad I rarely do it. Spent too many days lounging in a parking lot. This is precisely why god created stations!!!!!


----------



## Jon (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flight-LP_@Aug 1 2005, 08:43 AM
> * God I hate posting, so glad I rarely do it. Spent too many days lounging in a parking lot. This is precisely why god created stations!!!!! *


 My solution to posting?

Portable DVD player and my partner's Xbox / playstation w/ small inverter. Or The DVD player and Netflix....


----------



## vtemti (Aug 1, 2005)

That's one good thing about being an on call service, your time is your own until the radios and pagers start singing.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Aug 1 2005, 12:02 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Aug 1 2005, 12:02 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Flight-LP_@Aug 1 2005, 08:43 AM
> * God I hate posting, so glad I rarely do it. Spent too many days lounging in a parking lot. This is precisely why god created stations!!!!! *


My solution to posting?

Portable DVD player and my partner's Xbox / playstation w/ small inverter. Or The DVD player and Netflix.... [/b][/quote]
 Definately the way to go!!!!!!! Plus its a nice tax write off...............Unreimbursed job expenses!!!!!!!!


----------

